# Bear Prowess Bow Package



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Selling a bow and expanding target...just in time for Christmas!

Both brand new, never set up or fired. $400 firm.

KSL Link:

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/54148091


----------

